# Chốt gọn 5 cái tủ bếp nhựa vân gỗ 2001



## Dung Thủy (19/8/21)

Chốt gọn 5 cái tủ bếp nhựa vân gỗ 2001
Rất nhiều người đang quan tâm tới các mẫu tủ bếp bằng nhựa giả gỗ để tiện trang trí cho nhà mình. Dưới đây là vài gợi ý mà Vua Tủ Nhựa gửi dành cho các bạn.
Mục lục [Ẩn]
•    1. Tủ bếp nhựa góc tường liền tủ trang trí TB05
•    2. Tủ bếp nhựa cánh lật 2 tầng TB03
•    3. Tủ bếp nhựa góc tường nhiều ngăn TB04
•    4. Tủ bếp nhựa 2 tầng đơn giản TB02
•    5. Tủ bếp nhựa góc tường 2 tầng TB01
1. Tủ bếp nhựa góc tường liền tủ trang trí TB05

•    Phần trên tủ bếp nhựa mini để bát đĩa.
•    Phần dưới để xoong nồi.
•    Ngoài ra tủ bếp gỗ nhựa còn có thêm một tủ trang trí liền kề, có thể đặt vừa tủ lạnh phía trong.
2. Tủ bếp nhựa cánh lật 2 tầng TB03

•    Phần trên để bát đĩa với nhiều ngăn. Trong tủ bếp gỗ nhựa Đài Loan này có một số ngăn dạng cánh lật tiện lợi cho người sử dụng.
•    Phần dưới để xoong nồi, các ngăn để dao có thể kéo trượt dễ dàng.
•    Ở giữa tủ bếp nhựa Đài Loan thông minh này là chậu rửa bát tiện lợi.
3. Tủ bếp nhựa góc tường nhiều ngăn TB04

•    Mẫu tủ bếp nhựa TB04 có thiết kế gồm rất nhiều ngăn.
•    Phần phía trên bao gồm các ngăn để bát đũa, đồ đạc. Ngoài ra có thể gắn thêm máy hút mùi ở phía dưới các chân tủ bếp bằng nhựa giả gỗ này.
•    Phần phía dưới mẫu tủ bếp nhựa hiện đại để các loại đồ đạc như nồi niêu, xoong chảo.
•    Ở giữa là chậu rửa bát cùng bếp gas.
4. Tủ bếp nhựa 2 tầng đơn giản TB02

•    Phần trên gồm 6 ô để bát đĩa rồi các đồ đạc mắm muối.
•    Phần dưới để các loại nồi niêu, xoong chảo với tổng cộng 6 ô.
Ngoài ra ở giữa tủ bếp nhựa vân gỗ này là chậu rửa bát, để bếp gas/từ.




Chất liệu chính tủ bếp nhựa Đài Loan mini
bộ tủ bếp nhựa mẫu tủ bếp nhựa chung cư
•    cao cấp này là nhựa Đài Loan cao cấp.
•    Có nhiều màu sắc cho quý khách lựa chọn.
5. Tủ bếp nhựa góc tường 2 tầng TB01

•    Phần phía trên tủ bếp nhựa giả gỗ này là nơi để chạn bát, các đồ nhẹ.
•    Phần phía dưới để xoong nồi, chậu rửa, bếp ga/bếp từ …
•    Chất liệu chính là nhựa Đài Loan cao cấp.
•    Thường làm màu trắng hoặc đen tùy chọn.
Xem thêm: Ngất ngây với 5 mẫu tủ bếp bằng nhựa Đài Loan đẹp
Như vậy, Quý khách đã nắm được các mẫu tủ bếp bằng nhựa giả gỗ bán chạy trong năm qua. Để đặt mua vui lòng inbox fanpage Vua Tủ Nhựa để được trợ giúp.


----------

